# Does anybody want to scream "TECH SUPPORT" like Tom Cruise in Vanilla sky?



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

THE END OF THE MOVIE HE SAID "TECH SUPPORT" BECAUSE HE WAS DREAMING, ANYONE FEELS LIKE THAT SOMETIMES?


----------



## OvercomeTheAnxietyDP/DR (May 8, 2013)

s0cial_0utkast said:


> LOL  funny post man. I can sympathize. I feel like shouting every other day and night. I do most of that in my head.
> 
> I should do it more often too. I have a short fuze for anyone who pisses me off and I flip out like a ninja
> 
> ...


Man someone understands at least, this self created nightmare we caused our self makes you don't believe in hell anymore, hell has no fury like self created torture <_<


----------

